# Box Truck Rv



## Benny (Jan 26, 2013)

This is a box truck RV that i built two years ago. I have been living in for the past two years with my girlfriend. It has a gravity fed water tank that i built into the wall for the kitchen sink. The bathroom has a compostable toilet and a shower that i never fully finished. We park it in the industrial area by our workshop. Its been comfortable but i'm selling her off and travelling the world.

Here's a link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/reclamationdept/sets/72157624430752065/


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thats awesome man. Real craftsmenship put into that. Traveling the world by how? The unconvential means? With a face tat like that good luck. Not that I think its bad, but on the road where human interaction is high it might hinder some things.


----------



## Benny (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks, Tatanka. I have to drive a truck down and drop it off in San Jose Del Cabo and then most likely fly to Portugal. I'm not sure if i'm going to backpack but i might buy a bike and start riding.
The face tattoos have actually helped and got me a lot of free beers. You would think its a hinderance but i've had more opportunities and people want to talk to me that its made life very interesting. I'm also able to carry on a coherent conversation and that will get you a long way in life.


----------



## zephyr23 (Jan 27, 2013)

how much did you sell it for? if you dont mind me asking and how much did it coast you to make it? I just been doing a lot of research into making my own rv tiny home thing. and yours is just really awesome and a huge inspiration. Thanks for sharing brother


----------



## Tude (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow - you did an amazing thing here - lots of ingenuity!!!!! Would never know from the outside - what was on the inside.


----------



## Benny (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm probably going to sell it for $3800.00 but it cost me over $5,000 for everything.

I put the windows on the passenger side of the truck so cops and everyone else just thinks its a beat up old delivery truck. It has a 6.2L Diesel engine so it could be veggie oil converted. I've been trying to run a business and not traveling so i never got around to doing it.

You could build one for much cheaper with reclaimed materials but I needed a place to live fast so i spent the extra money.


----------



## dprogram (Jan 27, 2013)

I wish had that much available space in my cargo van. Plan on being as stealth as possible too. Did you find it hard to stay stealthy? I mean did cops harass you any?


----------



## Benny (Jan 27, 2013)

I can't park it in residential areas because it is 21' long. People tend to complain about a giant truck parked in front of their house.

Lately the industrial area business association nazis are trying to force all big trucks and Rvs out of the area so i have got a few notices on my truck. As long as i move it one block every 72 hours they can't legally do anything to me. I'm leaving anyway so i don't care.

A smaller van would be perfect though. I see people living in them all over Long Beach with no problems.


----------

